# Problems with Creative Vado HD pocket camcorder



## david1963 (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought this pocket camcorder around four years ago and it's generally given me good service. However recently I have had some major problems which have made it unusable.

When plug it into the USB port of my laptop using the inbuilt connector, it usually (but not always) makes the sign-in sound and goes to a screen which indicates it's charging. However, this soon disappears and the red crescent-shaped light on the front next to the lens comes on. After leaving it for an hour or so, I take it off the USB port but pressing the on/off button (or indeed any other) has no effect. I've tried taking out and reinserting the battery but to no avail.

Anyone got any suggestions as to the problem and potential solutions?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi david1963 :wave:

After 4 years usage, I'd suspect the battery itself is worn out, rechargeable batteries do have a finite life unfortunately :sigh:


----------

